# Signature in B-17 Book



## CamaroDMD (Mar 6, 2011)

Today I found a really neat book at a used bookstore and I decided I had to have it. It is "B-17 Flying Fortress Nose Art Gallery" by John M. and Donna Campbell. I have always thought that the paintings on the nose of the WWII aircraft were really interesting and I had to have this book.

Anyway, I get it home and start to look at it closer and I find that inside on the title page there is a signature. It's not one of the authors and it's dated 10/17/93 and says Duxford, England. As far as I can figure, it is probably a WWII veteran who was at an airshow in 1993. But, I don't recognize the signature. I doubt that it's anyone significant...but it was a neat find. Does anyone here recognize the signature? If so, I'd be interested in knowing who it is. Thanks.


----------

